# Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?



## 98romi (24. Oktober 2013)

*Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Hallo PCGHX-Community,
mich würde einfach mal interessieren, wie viel ein Laptop eigentlich aushält und wie gut ein Laptop-Rucksack den Laptop eigentlich schützt.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

MFG, 98romi


----------



## Joel-92 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Nach einem Sturz vom Couchtisch ist in den meisten Fällen schon die Fesplatte defekt (Headcrash).


----------



## Kusarr (24. Oktober 2013)

Elektronik-Geräte sind nicht zum runterschmeisen geschaffen ...


----------



## der_knoben (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Laptop-Rucksäcke bieten nur einen minimalen Schutz. Die sind für einen leichteren Transport gebaut, mehr nicht.


----------



## 98romi (24. Oktober 2013)

Welche Hardware hält am meisten und welche am wenigsten aus?


----------



## rabe08 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Wenn es gut läuft, hält ein Notebook einen Sturz aus einem Meter Höhe aus. Es kommt darauf an, wie es aufschlägt. In meinem Lenovo ist ein Beschleunigungssensor verbaut, der einen Sturz bemerkt und den HDD-Schreiblesekopf in Parkposition bringt. Ist besser als nichts.

Als Rucksack benutze ich einen älteren Intel-Rucksack, das Notebookfach ist eine herausnehmbare Tasche, ca. 1,5cm rundrum gepolstert. Sie wird in das Fach direkt am Rück gesteckt, der Rücken selbst ist noch mal ca. 3 cm gepolstert, auf der anderen Seite sind sind noch 3 weitere Fächer. Das Notebook selber ist nochmal in einem Neoprensleeve. Es handelt sich um ein 15,6" Lenovo W, der Rucksack ist also ziemlich groß. 2 Meter Fallhöhe sollte das NB ohne Schaden überstehen. Ich teste das jetzt aber nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Das hängt vom Laptop ab.
Ein Panasonic Toughbook dürfte einiges abkönnen, je nach Modell wohl sogar Regen und Stürze.

Eine allgemeine Antwort ist also unmöglich.


----------



## mksu (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Eine SSD ist in einem Laptop jedenfalls immer deutlich besser aufgehoben als eine HDD.


----------



## 98romi (24. Oktober 2013)

Ist also die HDD die empfindlichste Hardware, oder?
Und wie ist es mit der anderen Hardware (SSD, Prozessor, Grafikkarte, Bluray-Laufwerk, Arbeitsspeicher, etc.)? Was hält die so alles aus?

Ich benutze zurzeit diesen Rucksack für meinen Laptop:
http://geizhals.de/targus-xl-backpack-17-rucksack-tcb001-a138687.html

Schützt dieser meinen Laptop gut genug?

Gruß


----------



## Thanatos57 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Bei 98% aller Laptops die ich bisher noch reparieren konnte,hatten die Displays einen weg
Bisher mein Favorit was Sturzschäden,etc. angeht


----------



## AeroX (25. Oktober 2013)

Denke auch das meist der Display flöten geht wenn der Laptop runterfällt. Oder wenn man auf den Laptop drauf tritt wenn dieser im zsm geklappten Zustand auf dem Boden liegt


----------



## 98romi (25. Oktober 2013)

Geht das Display auch schneller kaputt als die HDD?


----------



## drebbin (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Also mit meinem alten Mobil-Ofen habe ich schon einiges durch...
6 Monate auf hoher See - wobei er als Musikquelle auch mal länger bei voller Fahrt hinten aufm Achterheck stand (salzige Seeluft tut gut^^)
3 mal ist er mir bestimmt schon aus der Hand gefallen...
Durch einen Fabrikfehler, der die Tastatur ab und zu beim schreiben springen lässt, erzwungene Halb-Wut-Ausbrüche ->
mit zusätzliche Flachhandschläge auf das Tastenfeld hilft man dem ganzen zugegeben nicht unbedingt (allein hier beim schreiben 4 mal im Textfeld rum gesprungen -.- )
Es funktionieren nur noch 2 von 3 USB Ports gleichzeitig -> nur 2 bestimmte und wenn den Umts-stick einstecke+verbinde bevor ich die Maus anstecke darf ich nochmal anmelden 
Ok der Akku ist schon seit über 4 Jahren nur noch zum Spaß drin, ohne Strom hab ich noch 5-7 min bis er alle ist 

Aber er wird uns noch alle überleben. 
So und nun entschuldigt mich bitte, ich geh jetzt FarCry 1 zocken...muss nur erstmal fix die Schutzverkleidung abmachen und den Kühler drunter bauen damit die GPU nicht überhitzt...glaube nicht das dort noch irgendwo Wärmeleitpaste zu finden ist


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Hängt stark vom Modell ab, aber eins mit anständigem Gehäuse (HP Elitebook, Lenovo Thinkpad, Macbook fallen mir spontan ein) überleben schon einen Sturz bis 1 Meter.

Bei meinem alten Packard Bell war schon nach einem halben Meter die komplette Baseunit inklusive Mainboard kaputt.


----------



## 98romi (26. Oktober 2013)

Ist dieser Laptop stabil?:

http://geizhals.de/medion-erazer-x7821-md98244-30014967-a904904.html


----------



## keinnick (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*



98romi schrieb:


> Ist dieser Laptop stabil?:
> 
> Medion Erazer X7821, Core i7-3630QM, 16GB RAM, 878GB (MD98244/30014967) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Vermutlich nicht viel stabiler als andere. Was hast Du genau vor, also warum möchtest Du das wissen? Vielleicht bekommst Du passendere Antworten wenn Du uns einweihst.


----------



## 98romi (26. Oktober 2013)

Das "Problem" ist, dass ich mit meinem Laptop viel zu übervorsichtig umgehe. Das ist zwar bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze OK, aber bei mir ist das schon etwas extrem. Dadurch habe ich dann ziemlich oft unberechtigt Angst, dass er kaputt geht. Und damit die Sorgen weniger werden, wollte ich halt gerne wissen, was ein Laptop alles aushält und bei was man sich Sorgen machen sollte und bei was nicht.


----------



## worco (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

also ich hab ein(damals) als absolut anfällig verschrieenes Asus Laptop, das läuft seit 5Jahren inkl kleinerer Stürze im Rucksack, Regen auf die Tasta(da geht allerdings das >< nichtmehr) usw...kommt also drauf an, für mich hats seinen dienst getan!


----------



## 98romi (28. Oktober 2013)

Aus welcher Höhe waren diese kleineren Stürze?


----------



## iTzZent (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Grundsätzlich gilt:

1. wenn das Gerät beim Sturz eingeschaltet ist, ist zu 100% die HDD defekt (ausser Thinkpad )
2. wenn das Gerät beim Sturz auf die Kanten fällt, hat meistens das Display einen Sprung ist ist somit defekt
3. es gibt einige Geräte, welche auch einen Sturz auf die Kanten überleben können, das wären z.B. die Geräte der Thinkpad T Serie. Denn diese haben einen extra verstärkten Rahmen (RollCage). Diese Geräte können auch problemlos mit 1-2 Gläsern Flüssigkeit umgehen, denn die läuft gemütlich aus dem Gerät wieder raus, aus den dafür vorgesehen Öffnungen.
4. Gamingnotebooks (wie dein erwähntes X7821) sind grundsätzlich dafür ausgelegt, selten transportiert zu werden, was auch das Gewicht von um die 4Kg zeigt. Die Geräte bestehen fast nur aus Plastik und sind enorm schwer... Das diese Geräte keinen Sturz unbeschadet überstehen, ist eigentlich logisch.

Ein Thinkpad der T Serie ist eigentlich das robusteste, was man bekommen kann. Diese Geräte sind so konzipiert, das selbst die HDD intakt bleibt, wenn das Gerät beim Sturz eingeschaltet ist.

Hier mal ein paar interessante Videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7cvi00OZDM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFKHJcQ8fYo

(das wohl beste Beispiel!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF2j7V2ImTg

(irgendwie funktioniert die YouTube Einbindung nicht...)


----------



## scarab770 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

bis jetzt wars immer sofaor kaputt^^


----------



## 98romi (28. Oktober 2013)

Ist dann das x7821 eher ein stabiles oder ein unstabiles Notebook?

Ist dann bei einem Schaden bei einem Sturz das hohe Gewicht oder das Plastik schuld?


----------



## iTzZent (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Verstehst du was von Physik ? Wenn etwas schweres irgendwo aufkommt, geht es schneller kaputt als etwas leichtes... 

Das X7821 wiegt fast 4Kg. Wenn das runterfällt, ist es kaputt. Definitiv. Danach kannst du aber nicht gehen, das wäre bei jedem Notebook in der Leistungsklasse der Fall, auch bei einem 1000Euro teureren Alienware Gerät.


----------



## 98romi (28. Oktober 2013)

Es ist also nicht unbedingt so, dass ein teueres Notebook mehr aushält als ein billiges, oder?


----------



## iTzZent (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Ganz genau ! Es sei denn, es ist ein Thinkpad der T Serie. Die kosten so viel WEIL sie so robust sind. Nur spielen kann man damit nicht sonderlich viel


----------



## Mindfreak (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Das Thema ist zwar schon älter, aber ich klinke mich mal ein, weil mein Thema dazu passt. 
Ich habe ein MSI Gaming Notebook von 2016. Technik siehe Signatur. 
Diese war eingeshaltet und ich habe Battlefield an einem externen Monitor gezockt. Dabei trug ich Kopfhörer von Apple, die an dem Kopfhörer-Ausgang des Notebooks angeschlossen waren. Das ganze war etwas gespannt mit der Zeit. Als ich dann das gefühlt 1000x Mal von einem Sniper umgelegt wurde, riss ich vor Zorn beide Arme nach oben und mit dem linken Arm eben auch die Kopfhörer Schnurr. 
Dabei warf ich das Notebook ruckartig ca. 20 oder 25cm nach oben. Also die Vorderseite. Hinten blieb es auf dem Tisch. Es schlug dann wieder unten auf. Ich merkte keinen Fehler. Wirklihch gar nichts. Als wäre nichts passier. Keinen Ruckler und nichts. Vor ca. 2,5 Wochen passiert, Alles stabil. Könnte ihr mir bisschen die Angst nehmen? Ich hab immer noch Schiss, dass da was passiert ist obwol ich schon einige Benchmarks und Tests gemacht habe. Schluckt so ein modernes Notebook so ein Schlag problemlos? Bzw, MSI muss ja auch kalkulieren dass das Notebook mal etwas härter auf den Tisch gestellt wird. Oder?


----------



## keinnick (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Das kann Dir niemand sagen. Das fehleranfälligste Teil wird wohl die Festplatte sein. Wenn die noch läuft und auch sonst alles ok ist, würde ich mir keine allzu großen Sorgen machen und würde sagen: Glück gehabt und nächstes Mal vielleicht ein wireless Headset benutzen vor dem fluchen.


----------



## Mindfreak (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das kann Dir niemand sagen. Das fehleranfälligste Teil wird wohl die Festplatte sein. Wenn die noch läuft und auch sonst alles ok ist, würde ich mir keine allzu großen Sorgen machen und würde sagen: Glück gehabt und nächstes Mal vielleicht ein wireless Headset benutzen vor dem fluchen.



Ja, soweit alles ok. Danke für deine Antwort.
Dachte es gibt Leute hier mit änhlichen Erfahrungen. Keine richtigen Stürze sonder so, wie ich es beschrieb.


----------



## amdahl (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Der Sturz aus ein paar cm Höhe hat dem Laptop sicher nichts ausgemacht. Wie sagt man so schön: das muss das Boot abkönnen. Wenn überhaupt musst du dir Sorgen um die Kopfhörerbuchse machen. Wenn aber da keine Wakelkontakte auftreten und alles nach wie vor schön stramm sitzt hast du wohl Glück gehabt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Mir selber bzw. einem Kumpel ist mal eine 2,5" Festplatte aus knapp einem Meter erst auf einen Stuhl und von da aus auf den Boden gefallen und die Platte hatte keinerlei Schäden erlitten. Auch konnte man über umgekippte Rechner etc. hier schon einige Fälle nachlesen wo es auch ohne Schaden ausging. Die Platten im Notebook können mehr vertragen und damals gab es teilweise Platte mit so etwas wie einem Lagesensor der Sturzschäden vermeiden sollte. Einfach mal die Platte mit CrystalDisk Info überprüfen und so hat man die Gewissheit


----------



## Mindfreak (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Danke ihr beiden. 

Also Windows ist auf ner SSD. Auf der HDD sind Daten und einige Spiele. 
Ich lasse die Festplatte mit dem Tool überprüfen.


----------



## Mindfreak (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Bisher läuft das System stabil und ohne Fehler. Dann kann man mittlerweile davon ausgehen, dass nix passiert ist, doer?


----------



## Schallrich (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie viel hält ein Laptop aus (Stürze etc.)?*

Einfach weiter fahren und beobachten.
Ich denke aber das alles OK ist soweit.


----------

